# St Mary's jetties



## emtguy (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm hoping to go over fishing Saturday. Used to go there all the time when I was younger and my grandparents lived there. We wore fish out regular but I was a lot younger then. And I can't remember what fish is in when now. 

Are the sheepshead on the jetties this time of year as well as trout and reds or am I a little to early? 

I know we used to stop and get bucket full of fiddler crabs and catch sheepshead like crazy and we'd float live shrimp for trout and reds but like I say that was twenty years ago. 

I need some local help reminding me of a game plan. 

Thanks.


----------



## WalkinDead (Jan 16, 2017)

Fiddlers for sheephead, live shrimp for trout, cut bait/big pogies for the red drum, live shrimp/blue crab chunks for the black drum.  Fish on the downstream side of the jetties while the tide is running, in the river on the incoming, seaside on the outgoing.  Deeper water is better this time of year.  Pretty basic really.


----------



## trippcasey (Jan 17, 2017)

Don't forget about the Pelican Banks. Stay wide of the jetties on the way out for a little ways before cutting in towards the rocks. You should be able to read the water. I've seen a few guys high and dry out there trying to cut across to soon. There is a channel to make the cut across early if you know where to go and can read the water. Don't try it on low tide.


----------



## emtguy (Jan 17, 2017)

Any luck to be had with gulps and popping cork like in gulf?

Are the sheepshead on the jetties right now or is it to cold water temp?
I'm hoping to catch some of them and some trout


----------



## emtguy (Jan 18, 2017)

? Any help guys


----------



## emtguy (Jan 25, 2017)

Any body been fishing the jetties lately? Trout or sheepshead hanging around?


----------



## emtguy (Jan 26, 2017)

Well guess if I go I'll be only one out there, or at least only one that fishes and goes online bahahahahah


----------



## doeboy1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Fished there yesterday and caught a few sheep. Didn't seem like there were many around. Quite a few boats fishing just off the channel, for whiting I would assume. Good luck!


----------



## emtguy (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks


----------

